# A123 AHR32113M1Ultra



## novatin (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi.

NI my search for a powefull battery pack I´ve found those cells.

What do you think about them?

http://www.osnpower.com/productID/product_detail-10726312.html


----------



## mjcrow (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Novatin,

I think you will find that these cells are probably "used" cells if they are real at all. There is a thread on the endless sphere forums (but with a different supplier and they are the 32157 cells) here http://www.endless-sphere.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=24420

If you were looking for pouch cells, the A123 20AH type seem to be making a re-appearance in a number of places, see this thread here http://www.endless-sphere.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=26072 

Link to possible source (but I cannot be sure they are for real) currently on sale for $40.99 here http://www.a123rc.com/goods-468-Excitingly+Powerful+A+123+PRISMATIC+CELLS.html###


----------



## novatin (Mar 30, 2010)

Thank you for the links !!!


----------

